# Outlook 2010 search folder - how can I move it from "Search Folders"?



## caringsharingbristolbilly (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi all.

I've created a couple of search folders for Outlook 2010, but they always appear under "Search Folders" which is minimised by default and in a less-than-useful position on my folder list. However, it won't let me drag my custom search folders anywhere else. Am I missing something? Does anyone have any suggestions? 

Thanks,
CSBBB.


----------



## gekko66 (Jul 24, 2013)

Right click on the serch folder and select add to favorites, it will only appear when in the Mail view.


----------



## caringsharingbristolbilly (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks! Also, now I know about the favourites folder too, so you've helped me learn!


----------

